# Moderna Developing Booster Shot Vaccine



## Ruthanne (Jan 25, 2021)

Moderna says it's vaccine is effective against all mutations so far and they are developing a Booster shot:

Moderna Booster Article: Click Here

*MANCHESTER, N.H. —*
Moderna has said its vaccine is effective against all known strains of the coronavirus, including the Unites Kingdom, Brazilian and South African mutations. But, the company is now working to study a potential booster shot for future use.

Cambridge, Massachusetts, based Moderna said while lab tests show the vaccine provided slightly reduced protection against the South African strain, the company said it still offers enough immunity.


“While we think the vaccine is likely to continue to be effective, it just highlights the importance for continuing to be vigilant in screening against strains,” President of Moderna Stephen Hoge said.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 26, 2021)

Is the second shot the same thing as a "booster" shot?


----------



## Liberty (Jan 26, 2021)

Personally I'd prefer a "sugar cube"...lol


----------



## Remy (Jan 26, 2021)

I've received the two vaccines. Have no idea how it will play out. Not so sure they will work ongoing. I think this virus is going to be around a long long time.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 26, 2021)

Our state is really lagging on getting this vaccine.  The way things are going it will probably be late Spring, early Summer, before our area receives any of these vaccines.  I'm hoping that by the time we are able to get the shot, we will have just the single shot, with no 2nd shot needed.  And, by the time we are able to get the shot, there should be a pretty reliable history of any risks, or serious side effects.  In the meantime, we're just trying to stay busy at home, and trying to keep boredom to a minimum.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 26, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Is the second shot the same thing as a "booster" shot?


No.  It would cover new variants and mutations.


----------



## Jeweltea (Jan 27, 2021)

My state is one of the worst for getting the vaccine out. My husband and I are also under 65 so I am afraid it will be awhile until we get any vaccine. I don't see how they can be thinking about boosters when they can't even get out the original vaccine.


----------



## garyt1957 (Jan 27, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Is the second shot the same thing as a "booster" shot?


No, the second shot is part of the vaccine as a whole. The booster shot would be another shot.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 27, 2021)

Thinking they may include the upgrade "booster" in future ongoing manufacturing of the 2 shots in place of 
having a 3rd booster shot.  The booster shot might be temporary to accommodate those of us that have received the original  first 2 doses.  We'll see about it as they learn more.  There will undoubtedly be more variants as time goes on.  Its the nature of a virus, especially one as dangerous as this.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 13, 2021)

Our state is vaccinating age 70 and above having already done 75 and above.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 13, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Our state is vaccinating age 70 and above having already done 75 and above.


Texas did 65 and older all together and didn't start with 75 yrs and above.


----------



## terry123 (Feb 13, 2021)

I am in Texas and on a couple of lists but no call yet.


----------



## 911 (Feb 13, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Is the second shot the same thing as a "booster" shot?


I don’t know for certain, but if it’s like the polio vaccine, we were given three doses and then you had the ability to get a booster.
I get my first dose of the Coronavirus vaccine this Tuesday.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Feb 13, 2021)

I got the first dose of Moderna and the second dose is due in 2 more weeks. I normally get the flu shot in late September so if there is a booster for COVID-19, maybe I can get both at the same time annually.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 13, 2021)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> I got the first dose of Moderna and the second dose is due in 2 more weeks. I normally get the flu shot in late September so if there is a booster for COVID-19, maybe I can get both at the same time annually.


Nope, you can not get any other vaccines within 14 days of the Covid vaccines


----------



## StarSong (Feb 14, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Nope, you can not get any other vaccines within 14 days of the Covid vaccines


I don't expect to need this info, but it's sure good to know.  Thanks Aneeda!


----------



## Geezerette (Feb 14, 2021)

If things evolved so that we had to get an annual shot as we do now for influenza, fine with me!
I hope we don’t have to continue wearing masks forever, but practicing good hygiene, with clean hands, sanitary cough and nose practices improves the quality of life at all times.


----------



## todalake (Feb 15, 2021)

_I might _continue wearing masks next year even after getting booster shot. This year in a long time haven't had a cold or flu. What is downside of continuing current practices, masks, distancing, washing hands, etc as opposed to upside. Wife has made multiple masks and have lots of commercial ones.


----------

